# MPI Bus Leitungslänge Repeater



## Unimog-HeizeR (9 Dezember 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

Habe eine Anlage, die wie folgt aufgebaut ist:
CPU 314C--Repeater--Profibusleitung über Schleppkette, ca.150m--(Repeater?)--Vipa Touch Panel.
Brauche ich da jetzt auf beiden seiten einen Repeater, oder reicht der eine an der CPU? Geschwindigkeit spielt erstmal keine rolle.
Habe schon die Suchfunktion bemüht, und mich durch ca.1000 Siemens Betriebsanleitungen gelesen, aber leider nichts passendes gefunden.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## godi (9 Dezember 2007)

Hallo!

Warum Brauchst du überhaupt einen Repeater?
Du hast ja nur deine CPU und das TP über den MPI Bus mit 150 Leitungslänge verbunden, oder?
Wenn du eine Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit von 1,5 MBit/s einstellst dann kann deine Leitung ja trozdem noch 200 Meter lang sein!
(bei 500kBit/s = 400m und bei <=187,5kBit/s = 1000 Meter Leitungslänge)

godi


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (9 Dezember 2007)

Hallo godi!

Ich hatte da was von 50m im hinterkopf...
(Bei pot.-getrennten schnittstellen mehr)
Die Firma. die diese Anlage gebaut hat, hatte auf beiden seiten einen Repeater eingesetzt, was mich etwas stutzig machte...
 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Rainer Hönle (9 Dezember 2007)

Die MPI-Leitungslänge (bei galvanisch nicht getrennten Teilnehmern, also 300er CPUs) beträgt laut Siemens maximal 50 Meter. Maximale Länge zwischen zwei Repeatern ohne Teilnehmer dazwischen 1000 Meter.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (9 Dezember 2007)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Maximale Länge zwischen zwei Repeatern ohne Teilnehmer dazwischen 1000 Meter.


Also "vorne" unh "hinten" ein Repeater?
Oder reicht bei der Länge einer?

Gruß
Timo


----------



## godi (9 Dezember 2007)

Hm...
Welchen Kabeltyp verwendest du?
Also die Werte beziehen sich auf den Type A.
Aber zwischen den Typen kann ja nicht so viel Unterschied sein...


----------



## marlob (9 Dezember 2007)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Die MPI-Leitungslänge (bei galvanisch nicht getrennten Teilnehmern, also 300er CPUs) beträgt laut Siemens maximal 50 Meter. Maximale Länge zwischen zwei Repeatern ohne Teilnehmer dazwischen 1000 Meter.


Hier die passende FAQ von Siemens dazu



> *Konfigurationshinweis:
> *Die maximale Leitungslänge in  einem MPI-Subnetz beträgt 50m bis zu einer Baudrate von 187,5 kBaud  bei *nicht* potentialgetrennten Schnittstellen.
> Zwischen Teilnehmern mit potentialgetrennter MPI-Schnittstelle  kann die Länge eines Leitungssegmentes maximal 1000m betragen, wenn  die Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit von 187,5 kBaud nicht überschritten  wird.
> Die Teilnehmer mit potentialgetrennten Schnittstellen sind:
> ...


----------



## godi (9 Dezember 2007)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Die MPI-Leitungslänge (bei galvanisch nicht getrennten Teilnehmern, also 300er CPUs) beträgt laut Siemens maximal 50 Meter. Maximale Länge zwischen zwei Repeatern ohne Teilnehmer dazwischen 1000 Meter.


 
ehm...
Ich habe gedacht Profibus und MPI bauen auf der selben Schnittstelle auf (RS 485)?
Da müsste ja dann die selbe Leitungslänge gelten?


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (9 Dezember 2007)

@godi:
Grüne Busleitung (Schleppkettenleitung)

@marlob:
Das hatte ich auch schon gelesen.
Beantwortet aber immer noch nicht meine frage, Wo und Wieviele Reapeater ich jetzt brauche.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Rainer Hönle (9 Dezember 2007)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Also "vorne" unh "hinten" ein Repeater?
> Oder reicht bei der Länge einer?
> 
> Gruß
> Timo


Vorne und hinten. Denn sonst sind es nur maximal 100 m.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (9 Dezember 2007)

godi schrieb:


> ehm...
> Ich habe gedacht Profibus und MPI bauen auf der selben Schnittstelle auf (RS 485)?
> Da müsste ja dann die selbe Leitungslänge gelten?


RS485 sagt nur etwas über den Bus selbst (Spannung, ...), nicht aber über die Busanschaltung. Und die ist hier das Problem. Deshalb ergeben sich die unterschiedlichen zulässigen Längen. Siemens beschreibt dies ja selbst in ihrer FAQ.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (9 Dezember 2007)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Vorne und hinten. Denn sonst sind es nur maximal 100 m.



Gibt es da irgendeine Tabelle, wo diese daten aufgelistet sind?
Geschwindigkeit, Leitungslänge, Mit/Ohne Repeater...

(Für Profibus findet man da jede menge, aber für MPI habe ich da jetzt noch nichts brauchbares gefunden.)

Gruß
Timo


----------



## centipede (9 Dezember 2007)

Nach den ersten 50m muss eine Repeater gesetzt werden, und danach ist wie nach den PNO Richtlinien für Profibus zu verfahren -> dh. bei 187,5 kBit/s bis zu 1000m.

Gruß, Centi


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (9 Dezember 2007)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Vorne und hinten. Denn sonst sind es nur maximal 100 m.


Und:


> Nach den ersten 50m muss eine Repeater gesetzt werden, und danach ist wie nach den PNO Richtlinien für Profibus zu verfahren -> dh. bei 187,5 kBit/s bis zu 1000m.


 
Wie jetzt?
Wäre nett, wenn irgend jemand noch einen aufschlussreichen (Siemens, PNO...) Link posten könnte.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## centipede (9 Dezember 2007)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Die MPI-Leitungslänge (bei galvanisch nicht getrennten Teilnehmern, also 300er CPUs) beträgt laut Siemens maximal 50 Meter. Maximale Länge zwischen zwei Repeatern ohne Teilnehmer dazwischen 1000 Meter.



Lass dich hier nicht verwirren 

Hier noch ein sehr nützlicher Link:
http://support.automation.siemens.c...tandard&viewreg=WW&objid=10805055&treeLang=de


----------



## Rainer Hönle (9 Dezember 2007)

centipede schrieb:


> Lass dich hier nicht verwirren
> 
> Hier noch ein sehr nützlicher Link:
> http://support.automation.siemens.c...tandard&viewreg=WW&objid=10805055&treeLang=de


Tja, ich seh das mal so: von der SPS weg mit MPI = max. 50 Meter, vom OP weg mit MPI = max. 50 Meter. In beiden Fällen muss dann Ende sein oder ein Repeater kommen. Und zwischen den Repeatern können dann 1000 Meter sein. Daraus folgt, dass zwischen zwei MPI-Geräten mit einem Repeater maximal 100 Meter sein können. Was ist daran jetzt verwirrend?


----------



## centipede (9 Dezember 2007)

Uuups sorry,

habe hier etwas falsch ausgedrückt.
Natürlich sind bei meinen 1000m 2 Repeater nötig.

Centi


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (9 Dezember 2007)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Tja, ich seh das mal so: von der SPS weg mit MPI = max. 50 Meter, vom OP weg mit MPI = max. 50 Meter. In beiden Fällen muss dann Ende sein oder ein Repeater kommen. Und zwischen den Repeatern können dann 1000 Meter sein. Daraus folgt, dass zwischen zwei MPI-Geräten mit einem Repeater maximal 100 Meter sein können. Was ist daran jetzt verwirrend?



O.K., ich glaube, ich habe es jetzt kapiert...:-D 
Dann brauche ich also doch 2 Repeater. (vorne und Hinten)

Werde es aber rein interessehalber mal mit 1 Repeater probieren.
Ich berichte euch dann, wie´s gelaufen ist. 

Gruß
Timo


----------

